# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Hà Nội - du lich Ha Noi*

Là thành phố có lịch sử lâu đời, truyền thống văn hóa đa dạng và giàu bản sắc, Hà Nội là một trong những địa điểm thu hút nhiều khách du lịch trong và ngoài nước nhất Việt Nam.

Đã có bao nhiêu du khách nước ngoài đến Hà Nội để mang theo Hà Nội về nơi xa ấy suốt đời. Đã có bao nhiêu trái tim rộn ràng thương nhớ về Hà Nội mỗi khi chia xa…. Chắc chắn khi đến với Hà Nội, bạn cũng sẽ như bao người đã từng ghé qua nơi đây, sẽ yêu Hà Nội bằng cả trái tim của mình. 



Văn miếu Quốc Tự Giám
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Hà Nội để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Hà Nội*

Thời gian thích hợp nhất để du lịch ra Hà Nội là vào tháng 9 đến tháng 11 hoặc từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4, đó là lúc chuyển mùa thời tiết ấm áp và dễ chịu, không quá nắng gắt hay hanh khô. Tuyệt vời nhất là vào mùa thu, Hà Nội như khoác một chiếc áo mới, dịu dàng và lãng mạng nhất trong năm.  

*Cách đến Hà Nội*

Từ TP.HCM, bạn có thể đi ra Hà Nội bằng tàu hỏa, ô tô hoặc máy bay.

*Đặt vé tàu từ TP.HCM ra Hà Nội tại ga Sài Gòn:* 01 Nguyễn Thông, P.9, Q.3, TPHCM, ĐT: 08. 39 318 952. Hiện nay có nhiều loại vé cho bạn chọn (ghế cứng, ghế mềm, giường nằm có máy lạnh…), giá từ khoảng 782.000VND/vé/người trở lên. Tàu dừng tại ga Hà Nội trên đường Lê Duẩn.

*Nếu đi ô tô*, bạn có thể chọn các hãng như Hoàng Long (ĐT: 0988 259 568), xe Mai Linh (08 39292929), xe Tân Đạt ((08) 218.1056 – 090.66.88.567)… Xe khởi hành từ bến xe Miền Đông, ghế ngồi và giường nằm giá từ 550.000VND/vé, đã bao gồm thức ăn và nước uống. Thời gian đi ô tô khoảng dưới 60 giờ do xe phải dừng lại vào các bữa ăn nên sẽ lâu hơn tàu hỏa.

Máy bay là phương tiện di chuyển nhanh nhất ra Hà Nội đồng thời giá cũng cao nhất. Thời gian bay là 1h45 phút, thời gian chờ đợi làm thủ tục khoảng 2 giờ, tổng thời gian bạn di chuyển từ TP.HCM đến trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 5 tiếng đồng hồ. Giá vé máy bay từ TP.HCM ra Hà Nội có nhiều mức, dao động từ 1,2 triệu đồng/vé/người trở lên.

*Cách di chuyển từ sân bay về trung tâm Hà Nội*

*1. Đi bằng xe ô tô của sân bay*

- Xe ô tô khách của sân bay có giá 35.000VND/người xe về đến số 1 phố Quang Trung, Q. Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội (xe của sân bay Nội Bài hoặc xe hãng đỗ tại đó – mình ko nhớ tên).

- Nếu bạn đi Jestar, hãng này có ô tô đưa về đến số 204 Trần Quang Khải, giá cũng 30.000 – 35.000VND/người

Từ 2 điểm trên bạn có thể bắt xe taxi hoặc xe ôm để về địa điểm mong muốn. Nhớ hỏi kỹ giá cả ngay từ đầu.

*2. Đi bằng xe taxi*

Ra khỏi sân bay rẽ tay phải là có rất nhiều xe taxi đỗ ở đó, bạn nên chọn hãng có tên biển gắn tại chỗ dành cho xe taxi. Trước khi lên xe, hãy hỏi giá và yêu cầu trả trọn gói từ sân bay về đến địa điểm bạn mong muốn. Về đến trung tâm Hà Nội thì hiện nay giá khoảng 300.000VND.

*3. Đi bằng xe buýt*

- Bạn ra đường lớn bắt xe buýt sỗ 7 về bãi chung chuyển Cầu Giấy hết khoảng 4.000VND. Tiếp đó bắt xe 32 hoặc 25 từ đây về bến xe Giáp Bát hết khoảng 4.000VND nữa.

- Bạn cũng có thể bắt xe số 17 từ sân bay Nội Bài về Long Biên giá khoảng 4.000 – 6.000VND.

Đi xe buýt có ưu điểm là giá rẻ nhưng phải chờ đợi, hên xui là lâu hoặc nhanh nhé! Ngoài ra nếu mà nhiều hành lý thì cũng không tiện lắm đâu.


*Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Nội:*

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hà Nội 

Gợi ý chuyến tham quan 3 ngày 3 đêm tại Hà Nội

Du lịch Hà Nội: Mùa nào, ăn gì, ở đâu?

----------


## thietht

Mùa hoa súng đẹp rực rỡ trên suối Yến (Huyện Mỹ Đức)

Thăm thành Cổ Loa 

'Du lịch' dân dã phố Đinh Liệt

Vài địa điểm du lịch Hà Nội bằng xe đạp

Phố cổ Hà Nội

Tết đến ghé thăm làng mứt Xuân Đỉnh

Một vòng khám phá Hà nội

3 Chợ hoa Hà Nội bạn nên ghé thăm trong dịp tết

Ba phiên chợ đặc biệt dịp Tết tại Hà Nội

Chợ hoa Quảng An những ngày giáp tết

Đi phố khăn chợ Đinh Liệt

Đến Bát Tràng chơi gốm

Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám

Lăng Hồ Chí Minh

Bảo tàng dân tộc học - Việt Nam thu nhỏ

Hồ Hoàn Kiếm

Hồ Tây

Những nhà thờ cổ trong lòng Hà Nội

Dạo phố cổ bằng xe điện

Khám phá chùa cổ nhất Hà thành

'Phượt' Hà Nội xuyên đêm - Thú thư giãn mới của bạn trẻ

Đi xe điện vòng quanh hồ Tây thơ mộng 

Khám phá Hà Nội theo cụm

Những điểm đến “quyến rũ” khách nước ngoài bậc nhất ở Hà Nội

*Lễ Hội:*

Lễ Hội Đền Gióng - Sóc Sơn (6/1)

Lễ hội Chùa Hương (từ 06/01 đến hết tháng 3 âm lịch) 

Lễ hội Cổ Loa (hội đền An Dương Vương) - Hà Nội (06/01 - 18/01)

Lễ hội Chùa Đậu - Hà Nội (08/01 - 10/01)

Lễ hội làng Thọ Am - Hà Nội (07/02 - 09/02)

Hội chùa Thầy (5/3-7/3)

Lễ hội đền Đại Lộ (đền Mẫu) - Hà Nội (01/01 - 10/02)

Lễ hội Võng La - Hà Nội (13/01 - 15/01)

Lễ hội đình Yên Phụ - Hà Nội (10/02)

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng ở quận Ba Đình 

Nhà hàng ở quận Hoàn Kiếm

Nhà hàng ở quận Đống Đa

Nhà hàng ở quận Hai Ba Trưng

Nhà hàng ở quận Cầu Giấy

Nhà hàng ở quận Thanh Xuân

Nhà hàng ở quận Tây Hồ

Nhà hàng ở quận Hoàng Mai

Nhà hàng ở quận Hà Đông

Nhà hàng ở huyện Từ Liêm

----------


## thietht

*Tổng hợp các khách sạn ở Hà Nội được giới thiệu trên DIDAU.ORG*

*Quận Hoàn Kiếm*

1. Khách sạn Golden Land - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 31 Hàng Mành - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3938 1218/ 39381219 

2.Khách sạn A-Em Hà Nội( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 1 Ngõ Gạch - Q. Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3929 0702/ 3929 0704 

3. Khách sạn Hà Nội Wing Cafe ( 2 sao)
Địa chỉ: 23 Hàng Nón - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3923 0719 

4. Khách sạn Hà Nội manor ( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 61 Lương Ngọc Quyến - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04.3828 3539 

5. Hà Nội Happy hotel - mang niềm vui cho kỳ nghỉ của bạn (3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 18 Lò Sũ - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3935 1616 

6.Khách sạn Baamboo Hà Nội - 3 sao
Địa chỉ: 5B Nguyễn Siêu - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3929 0909

7. Khách sạn Maison D'Hanoi Hanova 
Địa chỉ: 35 -37 Hàng Trống, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

8. Khách sạn Luminous Việt 
Địa chỉ: 79 Hàng Bạc, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội.

9. Khách sạn Moevenpick Hà Nội
Địa chỉ: 83 Lý Thường Kiệt, Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

10. Khách sạn Hoa Trà Camellia
Địa chỉ: 44 Hàng Giầy, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

11. Khách sạn Hanoi Impressive (3 sao)
Địa chỉ : 54 - 56 Âu Triệu, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội

12.Khách sạn Essence Hà Nội
Địa chỉ : 22 Phố Tạ Hiện, Phố Cổ - Quận Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội, Việt Nam

*Quận Tây Hồ*

1. Khách sạn Sheraton Hà Nội - 5 sao 
Địa chỉ: K5 Nghi Tàm, 11 Xuân Diệu - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3719 9000 

2. Khách sạn InterContinental Hanoi Westlake - Hà Nội ( 5 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 1A Nghi Tàm - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 2270 8888 

3. Khách sạn Maidza - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 52 Yên Phụ - Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3715 2222 


4. Khách sạn Thắng Lợi - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 20 Yên Phụ - Quận Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3829 4211 

5. Khách sạn Dragon - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 48 Xuân Diệu - Quận Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 8292 954/5 

6. Hometel Libera Tây Hồ - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 256 Nghi Tàm - Yên Phụ - Quận Tây Hồ - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3718 5925/ 26

*Quận Ba Đình*

1. Khách sạn Rice Field - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 67 Nguyễn Trường Tộ - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 6257 8999 

2. Khách sạn La Belle Vie - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 105 Nguyễn Trường Tộ - Q. Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 39 275 515 

3. Khách sạn Thiên Thai - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 45 Nguyễn Trường Tộ - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3716 4128 

4. Khách sạn Dân Lý - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 22-24 Đào Tấn – Quận Ba Đình – Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 6273 0564 

5. Khách sạn Bro & Sis - Hà Nội (3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 65 Cửa Bắc - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3716 4777/ 4479 

6. Khách sạn Sunny - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 2A/31 Nguyễn Chí Thanh - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3771 8888 

7. Khách sạn Đông Đô - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 146 Giảng Võ - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3835 1382 

8. Khách sạn Khăn Quàng Đỏ - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 189 Hoàng Hoa Thám - Quận Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3845 6987 

9. Khách sạn Galaxy - Hà Nội ( 3 sao) 
Địa chỉ: 1 Phan Đình Phùng - Ba Đình - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3828 2888

*Quận Long Biên:*

1. Khách sạn Vesna - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 137 Nguyễn Văn Cừ - Q. Long Biên - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 2220 7733 

*Quận Hoàng Mai:*

1. Khách sạn Best Western Mường Thanh - Hà Nội (4 sao)
Địa chỉ: Lô CC2 - Bắc Linh Đàm - Hoàng Mai - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 36408686 

*Quận Hai Bà Trưng:*

1. Khách sạn Eden - Hà Nội ( 2 sao)
Địa chỉ: 22 Đoàn Trần Nghiệp - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3974 862

*Quận Cầu Giấy:*

1. Khách sạn Grand Plaza Hà Nội - 5 sao 
Địa chỉ: 117 Trần Duy Hưng - Quận Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Tel: 04. 3555 1000 

2.Khách sạn Ngọc Trai - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 106-108 ngõ 218 Trần Duy Hưng - Quận Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Tel: 043.7833842 

3. Khách sạn Sen - Hà Nội ( 3 sao)
Địa chỉ: 26B Nguyễn Khánh Toàn - Quận Cầu Giấy - Hà Nội
Tel: 043. 7678686

*Quận Đống Đa:*

1. Khách sạn Kim Liên

Địa chỉ: Số 5-7 Đào Duy Anh - Đống Đa - Hà Nội

2. Khách sạn Holidays Hà Nội

Địa chỉ: 27 Quốc Tử Giám, Q.Đống Đa, Hà Nội

----------


## thietht

Bún chả kẹp que tre Hà thành ‘diễn tấu’ 

Quà vặt sưởi ấm trời đông Hà Nội

Tới Quán Gánh ăn bánh làm nóng, đóng nguội

Đến Hà Nội nhắm mắt ăn rươi

Món ăn ngon Hà Nội ở đâu? 

Nếm đặc sản mọi miền ở hà Nội

Mách bạn điểm mua ô mai ngon Hà Nội ngày tết

Đến Hà Nội không uống bia thì phí

10 món ngon không thể bỏ qua khi du lịch Hà Nội

Đặc sản xôi Kẻ Gạ ở Hà Nội

----------


## thietht

TỔNG HỢP CÁC *TOUR DU LỊCH HÀ NỘI* - *TOUR DU LICH HA NOI*
Tour Du Lịch Hà Nội (1 Ngày) - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Khám phá Hà Nội ngàn năm văn hiến (1 ngày ) - Giá 550.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du Lịch Tham Quan Thủ Đô Hà Nội 1 Ngày - Giá 620.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Hà Nội (1 ngày ) - Giá 500.000 VNĐ/khách

Tour du lịch Khám phá Hà Nội 1 ngày - Giá 27 USD/KHÁCH

Hà Nội - Chùa Hương (1 ngày) - Giá 500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Khám Phá Hà Nội 1 ngày - Giá 550.000 VNĐ/Khách - Cty Sen Xanh

Tour du lịch Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 550.000 VNĐ/Khách - Cty Việt Hà

Tham quan Lăng Bác  - Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám (1 ngày - dành cho học sinh) - Giá 99.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hà Nội

----------

